# Gunnison River Info



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone! 

Our friends to the south have started using self issued permits for use on the Gunnison River. Please see the note from them below: 

BLM has begun requiring overnight boaters to obtain a free self-issue permit on the Lower Gunnison River to camp on BLM lands between Delta and Whitewater. These are located at the Escalante Boat Launch and at Bridgeport. Further instructions are located on site. The permit is a helpful, required tool to inform users of the river regulations and to provide the Bureau of Land Management with important data regarding river recreation use patterns. 

For more information about floating the Lower Gunnison visit: https://www.blm.gov/programs/national-conservation-lands/colorado/dominguez-escalante-nca

Happy Boating!


----------

